# Timestamp auf 0 setzen



## Generic1 (9. Mrz 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe in meiner Datenbank eine Tabelle, in der ich Startzeiten und Endzeiten speichere, 
Wenn noch keine Zeiten gemessen wurden, möchte ich "00.00.00" in der MYSQL- Timestamp- Spalte speichern.
Meine Frage wäre jetzt, kann ich das mit dem Simpledateformatter machen, dass nur die Zeit und nicht das Datum gespeichert wird oder gibt es einen eigenen MYSQL- Datentyp für die Zeit und wie kann ich "00.00.00.000" (also h/m/s/ms) abspeichern?
lg


----------



## Michael... (9. Mrz 2011)

MySQL :: MySQL 5.1 Referenzhandbuch :: 11.3 Datums- und Zeittypen


----------



## Generic1 (10. Mrz 2011)

OK, das ist mir jetzt klar, was ich noch nicht verstehe ist, ich arbeite mit Hibernate und wenn ich in für den Timestamp 


```
new Timestamp(0L);      // das geht nicht
```

setzte, dann bekomme ich eine Fehlermeldung, Wenn ich hingegen: 


```
new Timestamp(System.currentTimeMillis()); // das funktioniert einwandfrei
```

setzt, dann funktioniert alles einwandfrei und ich kann auch meine Objekte in die MYSQL- Datenbank speichern. Was mache ich da falsch?
lg


----------



## tfa (10. Mrz 2011)

> dann bekomme ich eine Fehlermeldung


Dann lies dir doch die Meldung durch und behebe den Fehler!


----------



## ARadauer (10. Mrz 2011)

Generic1 hat gesagt.:


> setzte, dann bekomme ich eine Fehlermeldung



welche?


----------



## bronks (10. Mrz 2011)

Generic1 hat gesagt.:


> ... "00.00.00" in der MYSQL- Timestamp- Spalte ... "00.00.00.000" (also h/m/s/ms) abspeichern? ...


Das klappt nicht, da ein Timestamp darauf besteht, daß ein Datum mit angegeben wird. Verwende statt dem DATETIME, dann sollte es klappen.


----------



## HoaX (10. Mrz 2011)

Da eine Dauer ja keine Uhrzeit ist würde ich auch keine Zeit/Datum-Datentyp dafür verwenden, sondern schlicht ein Integer oder entsprechendes und dort die Dauer in Sekunden speichern.


----------



## Generic1 (11. Mrz 2011)

OK, dann werd ich das mal mit DATETIME in der MySql- Datenbank versuchen. was nehme ich dann in Java als Datentyp her?

wenn ich new Timestamp(0) versucht habe, habe ich die Fehlermeldung:


```
Data truncation: Incorrect datatime value: '1970-01-01 01:00:00' from column
```

lg
Generic


----------

